# Tax Rebate $1200 Checks



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Curious how the wording of all of this will affect gig employees. Hard to get a rebate when you didn't owe any money on taxes.

Anyone keeping an eye on this? It would suck to have a landlord (who won't be losing money on this crisis) get a bigger check than the tenant.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

from what I saw so far as long as you did taxes and you had an income of lease $2,500 in 2018 you should qualify for some of money. Doesn't matter that you pay taxes and not just that you filled out the tax forms


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There have been numerous threads on this subject.

https://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Section-by-Section Coronavirus Tax Relief Measures.pdf


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There have been numerous threads on this subject.
> 
> https://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Section-by-Section Coronavirus Tax Relief Measures.pdf


Numerous?

Like

666

???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Numerous?
> 
> Like
> 
> ...


There were about 3 threads I saw on it. I stopped reading the others and most of the general forum now.

The link I posted was detail of the stimulus, not the threads.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There were about 3 threads I saw on it. I stopped reading the others and most of the general forum now.


I know I saw more than 3. Just funning with the less studious.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I know I saw more than 3. Just funning with the less studious.


So you saying I'm less studious than you. &#128512;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And it’s still up in the air.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And it's still up in the air.


Agree, until it is approved we really don't know.

If you are concerned that you may not be eligible you should contact your government officials with your concerns.

https://www.usa.gov/elected-officials/


----------

